# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه پرستاری و فوریت

## shadow1695

سلام لطف کنید دور رشته رو مقایسه کنید. میزان سختی کار میزان ساعات و روزای کار حقوق و هرچی به ذهنتون میرسه

----------


## shadow1695

up

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> up


من یکی رو میشناختم فوریت خونده ...راننده آمبولانسه با ماهی 3 تومن درآمد البته 15 روز تو ماه کارمیکنه که آن کالی داره
خودش خیییییلی راضیه...به نظر منم بد نیست...تنوع شغلی خوبی داره
البته این که همشون این موقعیت شغلی رو دارن یا نه من نمیدونم
پرستاری کم ریسک تره فک کنم

----------


## Sina Nmt

مطمئنا پرستاری خیلیی بهتره!
شما یه بار قبول‌میشی لیسانس پرستاری میگیری ولی فوریت اول کاردانی میگیری بعد باز باید آزمون بدی برا لیسانس که دیگه تمومه ولی پرستاری تا دکتری ادامه داره
شرایط کاری هر دو سخته اما فوریت سخت تر و طاقت فرسا تره. همش‌ موردای اورژانسی و اینجور چیزا که استرسش بیشتره
ارتقای شغلی پرستاری وضعیت خیلی بهتری داره و بازار کارشم بهتر و بیشتره
در مورد حقوقم اطلاع زیادی از فوریت ندارم در این مورد نمیتونم نظر بدم و این که فوریت شرایط جسمانی خاصی داره مثل قد بالای ۱۷۰ و تست ورزش اینا میگیرین
در کل‌اگه میتونید برید پرستاری و بین دو رشته موندید شک نکنید و برید پرستاری
موفق‌ باشید

----------


## Hannibal

> سلام لطف کنید دور رشته رو مقایسه کنید. میزان سختی کار میزان ساعات و روزای کار حقوق و هرچی به ذهنتون میرسه


داداش من خودم فارغ التحصیل این فوریتم، فقط یه کلمه بهت میگم اونم اینکه فکر این رشته رو هم نکن . نه شخصیت شغلی داری، نه حقوق خوب. خطر تصادف و صدتا مشکل دیگه

----------


## kurdish boy

فوریت کارش سخته و اینکه فقط تا کاردانی هس ...پرستاری هم کارش سخته ولی میتونی تا دکتری بخونی

----------

